# Protein Powder



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Don't laugh. Has anyone brought in protein powder via car?
I won't be as bummed if they confiscate any open containers, but I have a bit of a surplus and hope I can keep anything in sealed containers (even if they make me open them for inspection). Anyone have any first-hand experience? My official booklet mentions that I need to declare any products of plant or animal origin, so they can be inspected by SAGARPA. I'm fine with that. Just seeing if anyone has any experience with protein powder driving in. 

(It is obviously not illicit powder)


----------



## ClinSpan (Feb 26, 2016)

No experience with it, but you still must declare it.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Will I have to declare my leather boots and straw hat? Oh what about peanut butter?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

ClinSpan said:


> No experience with it, but you still must declare it.


Under what circumstances ? Flying in you don't declare anything .... and I've never declared driving in


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> Under what circumstances ? Flying in you don't declare anything .... and I've never declared driving in


Flying in to Mexico, there are certain things you're supposed to declare, like agricultural products.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm not sure of the relevance of boots, hats, or peanut butter to protein powder.
Boots, however, would seem to be covered under calzados. One could probably safely assume that a hat might be an item of ropa. Bienvenido a México
Peanut butter (which would kill me) is a food product. SENASICA provides some information about bringing agricultural food products. Bringing agricultural food products 
I don't see a particular item or category in which it (or protein powder, for that matter) would fit.
I will attempt to send an email, but Mexican government offices are fairly notorious for not responding.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

ExpatEmigre said:


> I'm not sure of the relevance of boots, hats, or peanut butter to protein powder.
> Boots, however, would seem to be covered under calzados. One could probably safely assume that a hat might be an item of ropa. Bienvenido a México
> Peanut butter (which would kill me) is a food product. SENASICA provides some information about bringing agricultural food products. Bringing agricultural food products
> I don't see a particular item or category in which it (or protein powder, for that matter) would fit.
> I will attempt to send an email, but Mexican government offices are fairly notorious for not responding.


I have no idea - but since you can walk into ANY Costco and buy perhaps 3-4 different brands of US protein powder - you could bring it in. If it were me - I would print off a listing from Amazon or Ebay and if someone questioned it use that as a basis for import tax. But as I say - I have no idea.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

chuck846 said:


> I have no idea - but since you can walk into ANY Costco and buy perhaps 3-4 different brands of US protein powder - you could bring it in. If it were me - I would print off a listing from Amazon or Ebay and if someone questioned it use that as a basis for import tax. But as I say - I have no idea.


Given the difficulty of finding in the United States organic yellow pea protein powder and organic sprouted brown rice protein powder (to combine into a 70%/30% ratio), I question the availability in Puerto Vallarta. That said, I'll bring what I have (a fair amount), of which at least the sealed containers likely will not present a problem, from what I've read online. The impuesto isn't really the concern. My issue is that I have not seen this particular commodity addressed in any official literature, so I was seeking input from anyone who has completed the task I've set for myself. lane:
I'm using the plane there, although a car beep-beeping in would be more appropriate. 
Who knows what concerns white powders might generate?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The OP writes:My official booklet mentions that I need to declare any products of plant or animal origin"

Since your "official booklet" mentions that you have to declare any products of plant or animal origin I thought you could check your "official booklet" to see if I had to declare my items of plant and animal origin....LOL


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

chicois8 said:


> The OP writes:My official booklet mentions that I need to declare any products of plant or animal origin"
> 
> Since your "official booklet" mentions that you have to declare any products of plant or animal origin I thought you could check your "official booklet" to see if I had to declare my items of plant and animal origin....LOL




You seem to question the official nature of the booklet I mentioned. It was handed to me by the interviewer at the Mexican consulate in DC. Prominently displayed on the front cover are the official seal of the nation and the logos of both SEGOB and INM. I feel confident in describing it as official. As with most things, however, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Dear EE, Out of curiosity, I was wondering what protein powder is and the advantages it has over the usual sources of protein in the human diet.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> Dear EE, Out of curiosity, I was wondering what protein powder is and the advantages it has over the usual sources of protein in the human diet.


I'm not a huge meat eater. Although I'm not what I would consider an athlete by any stretch of the imagination, I am part way through the P90X3 (should I not mention the name?) exercise program, and I feel that my protein needs (to gain muscle mass--which so far in my case still seems silly to even type) are not met adequately by my usual diet. I've increased other sources of protein, including chicken and quinoa, but I feel a need for supplementation. As to pea & rice protein specifically, they are plant-based, so some of my issues with animal processing for food do not apply. Also, I've seen studies showing that a 70/30 ratio of pea to rice is optimal for bioavailability compared to other supplemental protein sources.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ExpatEmigre said:


> I'm not a huge meat eater. Although I'm not what I would consider an athlete by any stretch of the imagination, I am part way through the P90X3 (should I not mention the name?) exercise program, and I feel that my protein needs (to gain muscle mass--which so far in my case still seems silly to even type) are not met adequately by my usual diet. I've increased other sources of protein, including chicken and quinoa, but I feel a need for supplementation. As to pea & rice protein specifically, they are plant-based, so some of my issues with animal processing for food do not apply. Also, I've seen studies showing that a 70/30 ratio of pea to rice is optimal for bioavailability compared to other supplemental protein sources.


I see, I think. So protein powder is consumed by athletes and almost athletes who would rather not eat too much meat. Since you'll be soon be living in Mexico, you'll be easily able to fill a portion of your protein requirements with something served with almost every meal - frijoles!


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

I didn't answer your first question. Protein powder is, in the case of what I use, powdered isolate of the proteins in the source. It is a nutritional supplement. The meat aversion is specific to me. Whey protein is animal-based and is commonly used. 

The combination I use is good because it is a complete source; most plant-based proteins (including beans) are not complete proteins--they do not have all of the essential amino acids humans require. Interestingly, quinoa is the only animal complete protein of which I am aware. But the pea/rice combination is complete--that's one reason why people who consume beans & rice but little meat get all essential amino acids. 

I'm headed to New Orleans on the 1st, then Laredo on the second, and entering Mexico on the third. I'm excited.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

ExpatEmigre said:


> I didn't answer your first question. Protein powder is, in the case of what I use, powdered isolate of the proteins in the source. It is a nutritional supplement. The meat aversion is specific to me. Whey protein is animal-based and is commonly used.
> 
> The combination I use is good because it is a complete source; most plant-based proteins (including beans) are not complete proteins--they do not have all of the essential amino acids humans require. Interestingly, quinoa is the only animal complete protein of which I am aware. But the pea/rice combination is complete--that's one reason why people who consume beans & rice but little meat get all essential amino acids.
> 
> I'm headed to New Orleans on the 1st, then Laredo on the second, and entering Mexico on the third. I'm excited.


First all, EE, have a safe trip - and while exciting, hopefully it will be "sin novedad" (uneventful - in the sense of everything going smoothly!). 

I understand that you are taking the protein powder as it is more concentrated than just getting it in your diet. But in terms of getting complete protein/all essential amino acids in a plant-based diet, as you allude to this can be seen in many traditional diets in different parts of the world which combine legumes (peas, lentils, beans) with grains. So in Mexico and Central America the corn and bean based diet provides this. Beans with tortillas are a great example, and one I personally don't get tired of. Pumpkin seeds (pepitas) are another traditional ingredient in Mexico and Central America, and they are a complete protein. 

How do you feel about eating insects? Chapulines (toasted grasshoppers), another traditional food in parts of Mexico, also pack in high quality protein. I finally overcame the "eew" factor and had my first quesadilla de chapulines earlier this year. It was actually quite tasty.

I'm not trying to dissuade you from bringing your protein powder, just expanding on the sources of non-meat protein in traditional Mexican foods.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

ExpatEmigre said:


> I am part way through the P90X3 ...]
> 
> My hat is off to you. I nearly suffered a heart attack just watching a video of a P90 workout.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

ojosazules11 said:


> First all, EE, have a safe trip - and while exciting, hopefully it will be "sin novedad" (uneventful - in the sense of everything going smoothly!).
> 
> I understand that you are taking the protein powder as it is more concentrated than just getting it in your diet. But in terms of getting complete protein/all essential amino acids in a plant-based diet, as you allude to this can be seen in many traditional diets in different parts of the world which combine legumes (peas, lentils, beans) with grains. So in Mexico and Central America the corn and bean based diet provides this. Beans with tortillas are a great example, and one I personally don't get tired of. Pumpkin seeds (pepitas) are another traditional ingredient in Mexico and Central America, and they are a complete protein.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good wishes! I was hoping to rope a friend into making a road trip with me & spending a week or so in Puerto Vallarta before I would pay for a ticket back to Miami, but that didn't work out. It will be just my dog & me. 

About the foods: yes, I already eat some rice & beans. One of my character flaws is getting very tired of the same things day after day--sometimes to the point of forgetting or even choosing simply not to eat. On the worst days, I can have a smoothie at least. Another flaw is that I'm not especially adventurous. I'm not sure I could eat chapulines. I really wish I could expand my palate. Im working on trying fish. It is a slow journey! I've found I do like shrimp, though. I was 30 before I had shellfish. (I grew up modern Orthodox & although I've shed most of the strictures of the faith, it took me quite a bit of effort to stop thinking of them as essentially oceanic bugs.)

Anyway, that's a rambling attempt to thank you for your suggestions. I would LOVE to say I've at least tried chapulines. Maybe I'll get there.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> ExpatEmigre said:
> 
> 
> > I am part way through the P90X3 ...
> ...


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

EE, not sure what you mean by this sentence .... 
"Interestingly, quinoa is the only animal complete protein of which I am aware."
Are you saying quinoa is ounce for ounce equal to animal protein?


----------



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

I also use protein powder and where I live in Chiapas the only available stuff I can find is soy based. I cannot do soy because of the hormones. I have had luck ordering pea protein online from Mercado Libre. You might want to check it out rather than carrying a bunch of the big containers of powder over the boarder. I have also found hemp protein there too.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

shadowmack said:


> I also use protein powder and where I live in Chiapas the only available stuff I can find is soy based. I cannot do soy because of the hormones. I have had luck ordering pea protein online from Mercado Libre. You might want to check it out rather than carrying a bunch of the big containers of powder over the boarder. I have also found hemp protein there too.


Awesome! Thanks for the info.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> EE, not sure what you mean by this sentence ....
> "Interestingly, quinoa is the only animal complete protein of which I am aware."
> Are you saying quinoa is ounce for ounce equal to animal protein?


I was going to let EE reply, but since EE hasn't responded, I'll have a stab at it.

I took EE's sentence as a mistype - I think it should have been "quinoa is the only NON-animal complete protein of which I am aware." i.e. a non-animal protein which does not need to be combined with a complementary food to have all the essential amino acids humans need for a complete protein (e.g. rice + lentils = complete protein, corn + beans = complete protein). Apparently quinoa on its own has all the essential amino acids. I doubt if it's an "ounce for ounce" equivalency, though, since quinoa also has carbohydrates and fibre, whereas meat is nearly all protein (depending on the fat content). Most grains (e.g. rice, wheat, corn, etc) or pulses/legumes (lentils, beans, dry peas) on their own are not complete proteins - they have to be combined (a grain + a pulse/legume). They don't have to be combined at exactly the same time though - as long as they are consumed within the same day, the body can build a complete protein to avoid protein deficiency malnutrition. 

Other non-animal sources of complete protein include most seeds and nuts. I read somewhere that black beans are also a complete protein, but I do not know if that is true (it wasn't a scientific source where I read it, so I took it with a grain of salt). I suspect it's not true, but if someone knows better, I would be interested in confirming one way or the other (since black beans are a frequent part of my diet!). 

Eggs and dairy are also complete proteins, but obviously they are animal sourced - however, since they don't involve killing an animal, many vegetarians will eat eggs and dairy as protein sources.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

ojosazules11 said:


> I was going to let EE reply, but since EE hasn't responded, I'll have a stab at it.
> 
> I took EE's sentence as a mistype - I think it should have been "quinoa is the only NON-animal complete protein of which I am aware." i.e. a non-animal protein which does not need to be combined with a complementary food to have all the essential amino acids humans need for a complete protein (e.g. rice + lentils = complete protein, corn + beans = complete protein). Apparently quinoa on its own has all the essential amino acids. I doubt if it's an "ounce for ounce" equivalency, though, since quinoa also has carbohydrates and fibre, whereas meat is nearly all protein (depending on the fat content). Most grains (e.g. rice, wheat, corn, etc) or pulses/legumes (lentils, beans, dry peas) on their own are not complete proteins - they have to be combined (a grain + a pulse/legume). They don't have to be combined at exactly the same time though - as long as they are consumed within the same day, the body can build a complete protein to avoid protein deficiency malnutrition.
> 
> ...


I had always read that black beans have to be complimented with another plant source food, with rice most cited. Since I don't think the pre-columbian people had rice, maybe tortillas have a similar effect, but I sure don't know for sure.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> I had always read that black beans have to be complimented with another plant source food, with rice most cited. Since I don't think the pre-columbian people had rice, maybe tortillas have a similar effect, but I sure don't know for sure.


I think that beans and corn will do the trick.


----------



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I think that beans and corn will do the trick.


Any grain will work, and they don't need to be combined in the same meal. If you are eating a balanced diet with enough calories there really is no need to worry about combining proteins in order to receive adequate levels.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I think that beans and corn will do the trick.


Definitely beans and corn are complementary proteins. I recently read on the web that black beans can be a complete protein in their own right, which surprised me because I always thought of them as needing the complementary grain (corn or rice - although rice was not traditional to the Americas, it arrived with Europeans).

Another couple of tidbits about traditional diets and planting different crops together. The "nixtamalization" of the corn for tortillas, etc. with _cal_ (lime - as in the mineral calcium oxide or calcium hydroxide, from limestone) provides a source of calcium in the traditional Mesoamerican diet. Also the traditional planting of beans among the corn in the _milpa_ helps keep the soil balanced, as corn extracts nitrogen from the soil, but beans provide nitrogen back to the soil (with the assistance of nitrogen producing bacteria). Squash was also traditionally included in the _milpa_, and when these "Three Sisters" are cultivated together in a plot of land, they all yield more than they do if each is planted in its own separate plot. Cool, eh?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

shadowmack said:


> Any grain will work, and they don't need to be combined in the same meal. If you are eating a balanced diet with enough calories there really is no need to worry about combining proteins in order to receive adequate levels.


Or have some chicken or beef or fish - much tastier than plain old rice and beans, just my opinion, of course!


----------



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Or have some chicken or beef or fish - much tastier than plain old rice and beans, just my opinion, of course!


Haha! Whatever floats your boat. Fortunately for this 25 year long vegan I don't need to in order to have my dietary needs met. xo


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

shadowmack said:


> Haha! Whatever floats your boat. Fortunately for this 25 year long vegan I don't need to in order to have my dietary needs met. xo


And I'm a life-long omnivore!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Or have some chicken or beef or fish - much tastier than plain old rice and beans, just my opinion, of course!


I suspect the chickens, cows and fish have a different opinion, not to mention all the land and water required to raise those animals, but, as ShadowMack says, "Whatever floats your boat".


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> I suspect the chickens, cows and fish have a different opinion, not to mention all the land and water required to raise those animals, but, as ShadowMack says, "Whatever floats your boat".


It's not settled science, but many scientists believe that it was when early humans began eating meat, that is what led to increased brain size and intelligence:

"Around 1.5 million years ago there was “a lot going on” in evolutionary terms, said Aiello. Hominid habitat changed, along with the size of early human craniums (larger) and jaws (smaller).

But growing brain size presented a metabolic problem. A gram of brain tissue takes 20 times more energy to grow and maintain than a gram of tissue from the kidney, heart, or liver, she said. Gut tissue is metabolically expensive too — so as brains grew gut sizes shrank.

It’s likely that meat eating “made it possible for humans to evolve a larger brain size,” said Aiello. Early human ancestors probably consumed more animal foods — termites and small mammals – than the 2 percent of carnivorous caloric intake associated with chimpanzees."

Eating meat led to smaller stomachs, bigger brains | Harvard Gazette

It's not 100 percent certain, though some present carnivores have averred, I've read, that they've seen a regression in brain capacity in vegetarians, as that is practically the only subject they can discuss.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> It's not settled science, but many scientists believe that it was when early humans began eating meat, that is what led to increased brain size and intelligence:
> 
> "Around 1.5 million years ago there was “a lot going on” in evolutionary terms, said Aiello. Hominid habitat changed, along with the size of early human craniums (larger) and jaws (smaller).
> 
> ...


Finally. Now I know what my problem has been all these years.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Or have some chicken or beef or fish - much tastier than plain old rice and beans, just my opinion, of course!


Omnivore here too, and meat is one of those pleasures best done in moderation....usually. Got some friends with a small ranch. They breed, feed and slaughter their own meat so they know exactly what they're eating. I've been invited to fiestas with huge portions of beef, pork, goat and chicken that was strutting around the ranch in the morning. Hard to go back to market meat of far less taste and texture whose provenance is a mystery. As far as protein powder, my workout-happy son uses it, but it seems like such an unnatural food. With the vast array of real, delicious choices available..... ???


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

ojosazules11 said:


> I was going to let EE reply, but since EE hasn't responded, I'll have a stab at it.
> 
> I took EE's sentence as a mistype - I think it should have been "quinoa is the only NON-animal complete protein of which I am aware." i.e. a non-animal protein which does not need to be combined with a complementary food to have all the essential amino acids humans need for a complete protein (e.g. rice + lentils = complete protein, corn + beans = complete protein).
> * * *
> I read somewhere that black beans are also a complete protein, but I do not know if that is true (it wasn't a scientific source where I read it, so I took it with a grain of salt). I suspect it's not true, but if someone knows better, I would be interested in confirming one way or the other (since black beans are a frequent part of my diet!).


Correct that it was a mistype. Sorry. 
Also correct about combining with complimentary sources of protein (which is what the pea powder & rice powder do).
Beans are not complete. (But, as they are often served with rice, the pair provides all essential amino acids.)


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

shadowmack said:


> Any grain will work, and they don't need to be combined in the same meal. If you are eating a balanced diet with enough calories there really is no need to worry about combining proteins in order to receive adequate levels.


Depending on what an individual's specific needs are, relative to protein intake and activity level, I would agree.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I am a little surprised nobody has mentioned a tree that grows in Mexico that is a complete protein, I am speaking of the Moringa Tree . It has so many health benefits it is nicknamed the Tree of Life in some parts of the world. I have two trees growing at my casa near Puerto Vallarta. It grows fast and you can eat the leaves, seed pods and seeds. I also dry the leaves and powder them to make a green drink along with Green Macha Tea and Stevia powdered leaf...Here is an article about this wonderful plant:

Moringa oleifera: The miracle tree of the Himalayas - NaturalNews.com


----------



## shadowmack (Apr 8, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> I am a little surprised nobody has mentioned a tree that grows in Mexico that is a complete protein, I am speaking of the Moringa Tree . It has so many health benefits it is nicknamed the Tree of Life in some parts of the world. I have two trees growing at my casa near Puerto Vallarta. It grows fast and you can eat the leaves, seed pods and seeds. I also dry the leaves and powder them to make a green drink along with Green Macha Tea and Stevia powdered leaf...Here is an article about this wonderful plant:
> 
> Moringa oleifera: The miracle tree of the Himalayas - NaturalNews.com


It is a part of my morning smoothie!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

shadowmack said:


> It is a part of my morning smoothie!


I just add a tablespoon of the 3 ingredient powder to a 12oz. bottled water,shake it up and drink...


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> It’s likely that meat eating “made it possible for humans to evolve a larger brain size,” said Aiello. Early human ancestors probably consumed more animal foods — termites and small mammals – than the 2 percent of carnivorous caloric intake associated with chimpanzees."


Killing wild living things came way before agriculture 

So did the Protein Powder thing ever get solved ??


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

chicois8 said:


> I am a little surprised nobody has mentioned a tree that grows in Mexico that is a complete protein, I am speaking of the Moringa Tree . It has so many health benefits it is nicknamed the Tree of Life in some parts of the world. I have two trees growing at my casa near Puerto Vallarta. It grows fast and you can eat the leaves, seed pods and seeds. I also dry the leaves and powder them to make a green drink along with Green Macha Tea and Stevia powdered leaf...Here is an article about this wonderful plant:
> 
> Moringa oleifera: The miracle tree of the Himalayas - NaturalNews.com


I've got one in my yard and have cut it way back 3 times. I can't give it away to gringos or locals


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Fun to capture a pig for slaughter


Can't attach the foto !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://sparksmex.blogspot.mx/2011/02/pig-pile.html


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

sparks said:


> So did the Protein Powder thing ever get solved ??


I'll report back after I cross the border, which is likely to be on the 3rd (June), unless I delay a day or two.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Even though I got the red light at the border, the lady did not dig deep enough to get to the box with the protein powder.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

ExpatEmigre said:


> Even though I got the red light at the border, the lady did not dig deep enough to get to the box with the protein powder.


No problem. Just make sure when you get to your destination that you go immediately to the local police station to report your infraction.


----------

